
Superfans: A Love Story – Is fandom becoming as toxic as politics? - pseudolus
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/09/16/superfans-a-love-story
======
oblib
To a very large degree politics is fandom in the U.S. Most everyone here is
either a fan of the "Red" or "Blue" team.

This is something we all grow up with here. By the time we're adults it's
deeply ingrained in our behavior.

